# New 3DMark06 World Record with Dual Radeon HD 3870 X2 Cards



## malware (Apr 7, 2008)

Overclockers Kinc and Elmor from NordicHardware, have managed to break the 3DMark06 world record this weekend using two of ATI's latest dual GPU video cards. With Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 (C1 stepping) @ 5.719GHz (439.9x13), ASUS P5E64 WS Pro motherboard, 2x ASUS EAH3870X2 TOP overclocked to 990MHz/1125MHz core/memory and Windows Vista OS they were able to reach 32,601 3DMark. The cooling used for the CPU was liquid nitrogen (LN2) while both graphics cards were air cooled.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## intel igent (Apr 7, 2008)

CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZY!

ATI still the king!

we'll have to see what Hipro5/k|ngp|n/shamino can come up with next


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 7, 2008)

nice score  i still like to see core2dou beating 8ghz record on p4


----------



## Dangle (Apr 7, 2008)

Come on Futuremark.... give us 3DMark Vantage!  We need to see how these cards run on DX10!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice score, it was interesting that according to the article the key to the record was jacking the memory clock up on the graphics cards, which was only possible due to ASUS's use of 0.8ns RAM.

I have to give credit to ASUS for spotting a weak point and improving it.  Very nice world record.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

ATi beat there own world record again! Nvidia cant compete!


----------



## Siren (Apr 7, 2008)

Love the black tape holding the fan in place! Nice score I didn't know that you could get to 4.7Ghz!  crazy


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 7, 2008)

Dangle said:


> Come on Futuremark.... give us 3DMark Vantage!  We need to see how these cards run on DX10!



Well said!


----------



## EnergyFX (Apr 7, 2008)

Siren said:


> Love the black tape holding the fan in place! Nice score I didn't know that you could get to 4.7Ghz!  crazy



You sure that's not 5.7?


----------



## paul06660 (Apr 7, 2008)

Crazy they would not use Nvidia Cards.

What is it about ATI that makes these things happen over and over again?

I guess that Ill keep buying ATI, almost went to the dark side (Nvidia).


----------



## Edito (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice score but i suggest not to compare ATI n Nvidia according to 3dmark scores but yes in real game performance...


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow super high score and all but still cannot run Crisys at high res and setting...sad...


----------



## Seany1212 (Apr 7, 2008)

would like to see them stick a water block on those cards and oc them, then see what they get out of them


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 7, 2008)

5.7ghz on a quad holy shizzle


----------



## Azazel (Apr 7, 2008)

thats amazing
...but i hate naked rigs...or is that just temporary


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 7, 2008)

paul06660 said:


> Crazy they would not use Nvidia Cards.
> 
> What is it about ATI that makes these things happen over and over again?
> 
> I guess that Ill keep buying ATI, almost went to the dark side (Nvidia).


Went to the dark side, and going back on my next build.


----------



## Dangle (Apr 7, 2008)

ATI FTW!!!  My 2900 will last me until summer when 4900s come out!


----------



## Duxx (Apr 7, 2008)

Only beat the previous record by ~90 pts... still impressive none the less, gotta give credit to the other OCers who beat it more often than we read about it.


----------



## tomkaten (Apr 7, 2008)

WTH does that score prove on a box that needs to be filled with LN every 5 seconds ? It's not like that's a functional PC, so that's just for bragging rights... Nothing to see here.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Apr 7, 2008)

Just think they can break their owen record again when they run the same test using XP.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 7, 2008)

well can also use phasechange 3 steps


----------



## warup89 (Apr 7, 2008)

tomkaten said:


> WTH does that score prove on a box that needs to be filled with LN every 5 seconds ? It's not like that's a functional PC, so that's just for bragging rights... Nothing to see here.



+1


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

I just noticed that! They break the record again by using XP LOL


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 7, 2008)

tomkaten said:


> WTH does that score prove on a box that needs to be filled with LN every 5 seconds ? It's not like that's a functional PC, so that's just for bragging rights... Nothing to see here.



Farking hell... I can't remember how many times I've had to say this on here...

*It's called PROOF OF CONCEPT.  While not entirely practical by itself, if does serve a useful purpose.*

If it can be done through means that are this outragous _now_, then we'll all probably have it eventually.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 7, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Very nice score, it was interesting that according to the article the key to the record was jacking the memory clock up on the graphics cards, which was only possible due to ASUS's use of 0.8ns RAM.
> 
> I have to give credit to ASUS for spotting a weak point and improving it.  Very nice world record.



Yeah the weaker ram on the x2 has been one of the main compleints of it vs dual 3870's though i find it funny that the cards were on air, makes it seem like no matter how much gpu power they add on, the cpu's are miles behind. lol


----------



## trog100 (Apr 7, 2008)

its proof of how utterly useless four gpus are and its all down to how bloody fast they can get the cpu to go..

trog


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

I wonder why these crazy dudes with crazy ass cooling havent tried out two QX9770's and Quad-Fire?


----------



## Weer (Apr 7, 2008)

Doesn't anyone else find this annoying?

Every week some crazy guy with thousands of dollars worth of LN2 manages to get 300 points more than the last and be crowned "The Champion E-Penis".. it's redundant and stupid. Especially due to the fact that with the HD-series, higher 3Dmark06 scores do NOT transfer into real-world gaming performance.


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 7, 2008)

Weer said:


> Doesn't anyone else find this annoying?
> 
> Every week some crazy guy with thousands of dollars worth of LN2 manages to get 300 points more than the last and be crowned "The Champion E-Penis".. it's redundant and stupid. Especially due to the fact that with the HD-series, higher 3Dmark06 scores do NOT transfer into real-world gaming performance.



Yeah, those Nvidia-optimised games sure are a pain in the ass...


----------



## EiAh (Apr 7, 2008)

tomkaten said:


> WTH does that score prove on a box that needs to be filled with LN every 5 seconds ? It's not like that's a functional PC, so that's just for bragging rights... Nothing to see here.



I agree.

I say they should build a rig that's actully useable (ran 10-15 hrs a day, for years on end)...then benchmark it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

That's not the point at all.  It's about competition and having fun with your hobby.  If you don't like it, don't do it.  Can it be any more simple?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> That's not the point at all.  It's about competition and having fun with your hobby.  If you don't like it, don't do it.  Can it be any more simple?



I guess it could be non-existent.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

Going by your logic, why have race cars, when we could all drive Corollas that "are useable"?  Why have a pitcher in baseball when a machine could lob the ball to any shlub so everyone can hit the ball?  I mean c'mon if you are annoyed by people setting records with computer hardware, you need better things to think about.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I wonder why these crazy dudes with crazy ass cooling havent tried out two QX9770's and Quad-Fire?



by this you mean skulltrail??  two qx9775's with xfire or sli!  I bet that could be the world record holder pretty easily!  Could the skulltrail support 3 3870 x2s.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> by this you mean skulltrail??  two qx9775's with xfire or sli!  I bet that could be the world record holder pretty easily!  Could the skulltrail support 3 3870 x2s.



Yea  yes skulltrail does SLi and Crossfire.


----------



## EiAh (Apr 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> That's not the point at all.  It's about competition and having fun with your hobby.  If you don't like it, don't do it.  Can it be any more simple?


I read the title and I didn't realize that the computers were not normal PC's that most people run (not a standard OC, or cooling, or anything. No, please make it more complex 



erocker said:


> Going by your logic, why have race cars, when we could all drive Corollas that "are useable"?  Why have a pitcher in baseball when a machine could lob the ball to any shlub so everyone can hit the ball?  I mean c'mon if you are annoyed by people setting records with computer hardware, you need better things to think about.



Racing is a sport. So is baseball. These were out before computers even hit the market.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 7, 2008)

tomkaten said:


> WTH does that score prove on a box that needs to be filled with LN every 5 seconds ? It's not like that's a functional PC, so that's just for bragging rights... Nothing to see here.



The same thing that a 4.55 second drag car proves. That it is possible. You can't drive a drag car on the street either, but it proves what a particular manufacturer can do.
Lots to see here.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

EiAh said:


> I read the title and I didn't realize that the computers were not normal PC's that most people run (not a standard OC, or cooling, or anything. No, please make it more complex
> 
> 
> 
> Racing is a sport. So is baseball. These were out before computers even hit the market.



Overclocking is a sport.  THERE!  I said it!


----------



## EiAh (Apr 7, 2008)

Well actully, y'all prove a point.

About impractical things. IE drag racing. haveing a 3 second car seems crazy. but hell, people do it. Same with OC'ing.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 7, 2008)

Seany1212 said:


> would like to see them stick a water block on those cards and oc them, then see what they get out of them



they're saving that feat for when they need to break the record again, just like saving XP for another record break 


In any competition you don't throw all your aces in one shot 


I'm impressed the two cards were air cooled.  After seeing the thread title, I immediately assumed they'd be liquid cooled - the CPU on LN2 was a given, though.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

EiAh said:


> I read the title and I didn't realize that the computers were not normal PC's that most people run (not a standard OC, or cooling, or anything. No, please make it more complex
> 
> 
> 
> Racing is a sport. So is baseball. These were out before computers even hit the market.



Thats not the point. Why bother advancing in technology at all if a Pentium processor with 128k RAM will suffice?

Why bother with cars when bikes will suffice? 

Why bother using a computer to write a term paper when a pen and paper will suffice? 

Why bother paying when you can steal?

Why do anything if there is an other alternative? 

Computers for most are a hobby. When people bench those computers like the ones that set world records, odds are, they are a computer website and the hardware they bench are either A) donated or B) given to them to test then have to return. Just because someone has all the best hardware with LN2 does not necessarily mean that they are rich bastards.


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I wonder why these crazy dudes with crazy ass cooling havent tried out two QX9770's and Quad-Fire?





asb2106 said:


> by this you mean skulltrail??  two qx9775's with xfire or sli!  I bet that could be the world record holder pretty easily!  Could the skulltrail support 3 3870 x2s.


I think cuz the 8 (2X4) cores are not supported by 3DM06 and To get the same OC with the CPU and MEM might not be the same cuz of the MEM


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

Weer said:


> Doesn't anyone else find this annoying?
> 
> Every week some crazy guy with thousands of dollars worth of LN2 manages to get 300 points more than the last and be crowned "The Champion E-Penis".. it's redundant and stupid. Especially due to the fact that with the HD-series, higher 3Dmark06 scores do NOT transfer into real-world gaming performance.



It's not always about the gaming.....


http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=720489
I took 1st in GT cards at hwbot, and I'm proud to have that. Just like the guy in this news post I'm sure a smile is across his face today.

This took me a while to OC, far from being stable. Sure it's a little faster right now. I'll save that for if I need to post it if someone out does me by just a hair.


The point is gaming, benching, it's all the same a waste of money.


Why do we do it? IT'S BLOODY FUN!!!


----------



## tomkaten (Apr 7, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> The same thing that a 4.55 second drag car proves. That it is possible. You can't drive a drag car on the street either, but it proves what a particular manufacturer can do.
> Lots to see here.




I see all your analogies and I was kinda expecting these answers, but I don't think they apply in this particular case. Sure, you can't drive a dragster on the street, but at least it's driveable. Don't tell me that it explodes in 2 minutes.

Proof of concept is the Veyron. You can drive a Veyron, you can own a Veyron, the producer is losing money just to prove that it's possible to have such a car. But you can enjoy it, drive it... It brings you satisfaction... See my point ?

How can you enjoy or even use a box that you can't leave alone for 3 minutes ? It's like making a starship that flies at 15 000 miles/hour and can reach 30 000 miles for 2 seconds every year. Will that help me colonize the solar system faster ? Not really. Will I get top bragging rights and a poster on a billboard somewhere ? Definitely.

I, for one, still fail to see the point... No offense to anyone 

LE. Oh and btw while I'm at it... IMO, innovation is necessary to make something worthy of being deemed "proof of concept". If I make the same starship that uses chemical engines every year and I keep bragging about every extra mile per hour I get out of improved fuels, I'm still not going to colonize the Universe any time soon. Bottom line is every dude out there with that hardware, two hands, a pair of gloves and some basic computer knowledge could have done that.

Let me know when they get a 200 000 score out of a quantum computer that requires no cooling... That's gonna make a serious impression on me


----------



## beyond_amusia (Apr 7, 2008)

Weer said:


> Doesn't anyone else find this annoying?
> 
> Every week some crazy guy with thousands of dollars worth of LN2 manages to get 300 points more than the last and be crowned "The Champion E-Penis".. it's redundant and stupid. Especially due to the fact that with the HD-series, higher 3Dmark06 scores do NOT transfer into real-world gaming performance.



No sh*t... I think that if they got THAT much $$$ to toss around they should be donating some of it to me.


----------



## iLLz (Apr 8, 2008)

*Its NOT 24/7 stable...*



tomkaten said:


> WTH does that score prove on a box that needs to be filled with LN every 5 seconds ? It's not like that's a functional PC, so that's just for bragging rights... Nothing to see here.



Here Here!  I hate this LN crap.  The least they could do is benchmark these things at 24/7 operating conditions.  Honestly, unless it is 24/7 stable I don't count it.  I guess its all good for bragging rights, but geez its not like they can use that system like that but to benchmark.

Just my thoughts.  

iLLz over and out.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2008)

Like erocker said overclocking is sport. I think if you can get it that high long enough to run 3dmark, then its good enough. If you thinks its not fair then deal with it. These guys worked hard and put a ton of money into it and they deserve the world record.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

iLLz said:


> Here Here!  I hate this LN crap.  The least they could do is benchmark these things at 24/7 operating conditions.  Honestly, unless it is 24/7 stable I don't count it.  I guess its all good for bragging rights, but geez its not like they can use that system like that but to benchmark.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> iLLz over and out.



and this is different from drag cars, and sprinters how??


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 8, 2008)

tomkaten said:


> I see all your analogies and I was kinda expecting these answers, but I don't think they apply in this particular case. Sure, you can't drive a dragster on the street, but at least it's driveable. Don't tell me that it explodes in 2 minutes.
> 
> Proof of concept is the Veyron. You can drive a Veyron, you can own a Veyron, the producer is losing money just to prove that it's possible to have such a car. But you can enjoy it, drive it... It brings you satisfaction... See my point ?
> 
> ...




there's a difference between a 5 or 6 second drag car and a 4.5 second funny car - I think that's the one difference everyone has left out of that analogy so far.  Sure, a drag car is driveable to an extent, maybe not on the street . . . but a funny car?  No.  It's designed, built and operated with one sole purpose - to go as fast as mechanically possible in a straight line for 1/4 of a mile.  The fuel cells are so small they only hold just enough fuel for one run - the chasis is all tubing with carbon fiber panels.  Hell, you can barely even turn the damn things . . .

super clocked record breakers like in the OP, IMO, are directly similar to a funny car (and I'm not taling about Pro Stock funny cars, either - top fuel, etc).


----------



## intel igent (Apr 8, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> there's a difference between a 5 or 6 second drag car and a 4.5 second funny car - I think that's the one difference everyone has left out of that analogy so far.  Sure, a drag car is driveable to an extent, maybe not on the street . . . but a funny car?  No.  It's designed, built and operated with one sole purpose - to go as fast as mechanically possible in a straight line for 1/4 of a mile.  The fuel cells are so small they only hold just enough fuel for one run - the chasis is all tubing with carbon fiber panels.  Hell, you can barely even turn the damn things . . .
> 
> super clocked record breakers like in the OP, IMO, are directly similar to a funny car (and I'm not taling about Pro Stock funny cars, either - top fuel, etc).



John Force FTW!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 8, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> there's a difference between a 5 or 6 second drag car and a 4.5 second funny car - I think that's the one difference everyone has left out of that analogy so far.  Sure, a drag car is driveable to an extent, maybe not on the street . . . but a funny car?  No.  It's designed, built and operated with one sole purpose - to go as fast as mechanically possible in a straight line for 1/4 of a mile.  The fuel cells are so small they only hold just enough fuel for one run - the chasis is all tubing with carbon fiber panels.  Hell, you can barely even turn the damn things . . .
> 
> super clocked record breakers like in the OP, IMO, are directly similar to a funny car (and I'm not taling about Pro Stock funny cars, either - top fuel, etc).



I'd say ultra-clocked. But yeah good point. Its a comp ffs....


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dangle said:


> Come on Futuremark.... give us 3DMark Vantage!  We need to see how these cards run on DX10!



i agree!

but man thats awesome! score!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2008)

hv43082 said:


> Wow super high score and all but still cannot run Crisys at high res and setting...sad...



its all about coding dude, how companies are nowadays.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 8, 2008)

Pretty awesome. At least AMD/ATI are competitive somewhere. And yes, you can compare the two gpu makers using these types of scores. Wonder what they got if they used 9800gx2s.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Pretty awesome. At least AMD/ATI are competitive somewhere. And yes, you can compare the two gpu makers using these types of scores. Wonder what they got if they used 9800gx2s.



im pretty sure we aren't seeing runs on NV cards right now because the intel chipsets are clocking higher but maybe 790i can fix that 


and for the guy complaining about the uselessness of the rig i have tweaked the holy hell out of a s754 rig and done everything i could to it just to get 1s more out of superpi does that mean that its usable @ its max no but it was fun getting it p to that point and it really took a lot of trial and error, but man was it fun setting records on old HW and being able to play crysis @1024x768 which is something todays cards still struggle at!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Another Point Being, there are people who are still pushing old hardware- aka the SKT A CPUs to 2.7 and 3 GHz range (Actuall Clock Rates) Using them for day to day basis at those rates, id like to reach 2.5GHz myself but i think the Chipset Cooling is the major limiting factor.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> there's a difference between a 5 or 6 second drag car and a 4.5 second funny car - I think that's the one difference everyone has left out of that analogy so far.  Sure, a drag car is driveable to an extent, maybe not on the street . . . but a funny car?  No.  It's designed, built and operated with one sole purpose - to go as fast as mechanically possible in a straight line for 1/4 of a mile.  The fuel cells are so small they only hold just enough fuel for one run - the chasis is all tubing with carbon fiber panels.  Hell, you can barely even turn the damn things . . .
> 
> super clocked record breakers like in the OP, IMO, are directly similar to a funny car (and I'm not taling about Pro Stock funny cars, either - top fuel, etc).



nicely said man


----------



## Disparia (Apr 8, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I think cuz the 8 (2X4) cores are not supported by 3DM06 and To get the same OC with the CPU and MEM might not be the same cuz of the MEM



Too bad. Teams going for the record could start building up 8 and 16-core machines. Now that would be exciting!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 8, 2008)

I wonder why they use an old ide hdd istead of a sata one???  

Maybe they disable the sata ports for the run????  

Anyone got an idea


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2008)

They are using IDE it shows the drive in the picture.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 8, 2008)

^^  haahaaa, I hope that isn't an answer to my question SF...  lol


----------



## Megasty (Apr 8, 2008)

You have to love the ultra kaze fan sitting on top the X2's. I'm surprized that they it didn't say it started hover above the board while pushing all that air. I still can't wait for vantage so we can see the true strength of these new cards with DX10 as a benchmark.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 8, 2008)

This information is so useless on a consumer level it's not even funny.

Wow, 2 guys from nordic software get sponsored by big business to advertise for them... Next... ATI/NVIDIA fanboys rejoice all over the world and then say one company is the king of graphics! Haha. At that point, fanboys begin buying HD 3870 X2s because it holds a month long world record!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 8, 2008)

The last time I checked, the CPU influences the overall score more than the video.

Also, ATI still isn't on par with Nvidia. Get over it already (been like 2 yrs now, but the 9800 naming is a joke )


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> This information is so useless on a consumer level it's not even funny.
> 
> Wow, 2 guys from nordic software get sponsored by big business to advertise for them... Next... ATI/NVIDIA fanboys rejoice all over the world and then say one company is the king of graphics! Haha. At that point, fanboys begin buying HD 3870 X2s because it holds a month long world record!



its cool isnt it!!!!!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> The last time I checked, the CPU influences the overall score more than the video.
> 
> Also, ATI still isn't on par with Nvidia. Get over it already (been like 2 yrs now, but the 9800 naming is a joke )



about as much of a joke as 3000 series was to the 2000 series!!


----------



## Steevo (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sorry but there are alot of haters here, and you all suck donkey dick. If anyone would care to remember the 1Ghz barrier, or hell, even breaking 700Mhz with late slot designs were for the big boys, but it showed what a system was capable of. Imagine still being stuck back at 900Mhz and using DX8 to play games. Only the consumer forcing the hand of the manufacturer causes and drives change and innovation. 


No heat pipes, still using aluminum cooling as that is all that you really need right? F you and your piss poor attitude. 


Rock on with the new exotic cooling and pushing the extreme.


----------



## Megasty (Apr 8, 2008)

My goofball friends just love Team Italy & they wrecked alot of great equipment trying to replicate their prowess. They did good but they nearly killed my 9650 which is now happily prime stable @ 4.6ghz thanks to me nursing it back to health. Its great when you can get sponsored stuff but it still hurts when it freezes over. 

Putting all the bad experiences aside OCing still provides a great rush & I fully support all advances in the sport of tech kings. Hell, I even managed to get a pentium 120 upto 310mhz & I had a huge party to celebrate, god those were the days.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2008)

Did you guys see the cpu voltage? Almost 2V, ffs!!! Holy Shiz!

Anyway, I think the haters need to stop. This is a hobby. Nobody is putting down your hobby, so don't do it to others.

It's a hobby I'm working my way into as well. I just need to acquire some LN2 pots, and a little more time. Strangely, I was into drag racing before I got into OCing. lol.

Oh, and to the people asking about Skulltrail and how many cores 06 can use, it can use all 8 cores, but the Memory (FB-DIMMs) of the Skulltrail platform is currently a bottleneck.


----------



## tomkaten (Apr 8, 2008)

Geez, how come every time someone dares to express a different opinion he's shot dead in a flash ? It's what these discussion forums are for, remember ? Freedom to disagree. "You haters all suck donkey dick" is not very intelligent or mature.



> Nobody is putting down your hobby, so don't do it to others



But then again, I don't advertise my hobbies in magazines, for others to see.



> If anyone would care to remember the 1Ghz barrier, or hell, even breaking 700Mhz with late slot designs were for the big boys, but it showed what a system was capable of.



Please tell me how this "achievement" helps the advance of computer technology. All the LN2 and interconnection crap has been seen before, this is only about scoring 100 extra points and getting bragging rights about it. I'm fighting a losing battle here, anyway, so I'm gonna stop now. GL with your new achievements


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2008)

Who cares why people do it? I do it because it's fun and challenging. And what does a magazine have anything to do with this? Bench junkies like us take offense to the negative comments because it's something we personally enjoy doing. Do you like being criticized for doing something you enjoy? I would hope not. Try to extend the same courtesy to those of us that do make this a hobby.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 8, 2008)

i agree with steevo extream overlocking is a hobby and it fun  i hate ppl that hate overclocking cmon give it a try to push your hardware to its  maxium stable stage


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

What's funny is all these people posting from a site that's almost dedicated to ocing......ATi Tool anyone?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> i agree with steevo extream overlocking is a hobby and it fun  i hate ppl that hate overclocking cmon give it a try to push your hardware to its  maxium stable stage



+1, most overclockers OC their machine to get the most out of it, then they push it to the max to see what it can really do!  That is what benches are for!

Obviously its a big thing, there are so many people here doing it!


----------



## Steevo (Apr 8, 2008)

I remember pushing my K6 on dry ice. Windows 95/98 was awesome fast with 512MB of RAM, and it made NFS Porsche play much better. 


Doing the same with a a few blocks of dry ice in the cabinet with my Prescott and 9600XT, or running with the windows open in -20 weather to get better overclocks. If I never knew what a faster processor felt like I would have never really upgraded and the same now. That is how this drives innovation from Intel and AMD, multi-core chips were only for servers and power users a few years back. Now we are rocking 45nm quads.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

Steevo said:


> I remember pushing my K6 on dry ice. Windows 95/98 was awesome fast with 512MB of RAM, and it made NFS Porsche play much better.
> 
> 
> Doing the same with a a few blocks of dry ice in the cabinet with my Prescott and 9600XT, or running with the windows open in -20 weather to get better overclocks. If I never knew what a faster processor felt like I would have never really upgraded and the same now. That is how this drives innovation from Intel and AMD, multi-core chips were only for servers and power users a few years back. Now we are rocking 45nm quads.



and 8 core procs will be out before we know it!  I think this is good though, it will push programs to all be written multithreaded.  It will really open up what can be done on a computer.

This OCing is what pushes companys to keep making there procs faster and more efficient.  Gotta love it!


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 8, 2008)

tomkaten said:


> I see all your analogies and I was kinda expecting these answers, but I don't think they apply in this particular case. Sure, you can't drive a dragster on the street, but at least it's driveable. Don't tell me that it explodes in 2 minutes.
> 
> Proof of concept is the Veyron. You can drive a Veyron, you can own a Veyron, the producer is losing money just to prove that it's possible to have such a car. But you can enjoy it, drive it... It brings you satisfaction... See my point ?
> 
> ...



They WILL blow up in 2 minutes. No cooling for extended run times in these drag cars.
You asked. And no, I still do not see your point.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What's funny is all these people posting from a site that's almost dedicated to ocing......ATi Tool anyone?



no thx i prefer ati tray tools


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 8, 2008)

While, yes, to some extent, this is "cool", I think that there should be a new benchmark, called sustainable 3DMark06. What is it? The PC must be closed box and switched on for 24hours WITHOUT interference by user, and then the benchmark is run.

This open mb on a desk with liquid nitrogen is, yes, cool, but also BS as a test of workstation performance.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What's funny is all these people posting from a site that's almost dedicated to ocing......ATi Tool anyone?




LOL  amen brotha!!!

I might as well join a car forum and then start crappin on about how dumb horsepower is and that everyone should buy a hyundai!!!  haahaaa


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 8, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> While, yes, to some extent, this is "cool", I think that there should be a new benchmark, called sustainable 3DMark06. What is it? The PC must be closed box and switched on for 24hours WITHOUT interference by user, and then the benchmark is run.
> 
> This open mb on a desk with liquid nitrogen is, yes, cool, but also BS as a test of workstation performance.



That'd make for an interesting benchmark for those of us that prefer 24/7 OCs - I find that kind bench similar to NASCAR stock card, or race cars built for the 24hr LeMans.  Endurance.

But, still, an open system like that has a purpose in itself, and I still fall back on the analogy to a top fuel funny car.  It's designed for one specific purpose and nothing else.  I don't see anywhere that says his setup is supposed to be reperesentative of the extremes a workstation is capable of.  All I see are the numbers.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 9, 2008)

I was 5 points off 24k on AIR!!! with a single 3870x2 didnt grab me any fame outside tpu


----------



## intel igent (Apr 9, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I was 5 points off 24k on AIR!!! with a single 3870x2 didnt grab me any fame outside tpu



Did you submit your score to the ORB?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> Did you submit your score to the ORB?



Origional SS

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c333/sodclan/?action=view&current=wow-1.jpg


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> Did you submit your score to the ORB?



Whos ORB? LOL

No m8 i took quick screenshots right after cos i was mega worried with the temps "76c" i was getting.then rebooted asap.then posted on tpu with a huge smile on my face thats about it.


----------

